# [Wet Thumb Forum]-new tank setup



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Got myself a 100x50x050 cm tank with 150W metal halide this weekend, and transferred everything from my olf 3 footer into this.

SEA setup with crypts, ferns, mosses, blyxa


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Got myself a 100x50x050 cm tank with 150W metal halide this weekend, and transferred everything from my olf 3 footer into this.

SEA setup with crypts, ferns, mosses, blyxa


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

i love it. nice and green. i just saw on pic because i dont have imagestation account. : (


----------

